# LED Lighting for a 150 Gallon 28" Depth Tank



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Kinda hard with such a large and deep tank. It all depends on the plants. One sat+ probably wont be enough. Only leds worth 18 watts in that one. The fugeray planted is probably a better investment. Also it depends on the plants. If you stick with easy low light plants you wont need much light anyway?

I was in the same boat as you. Ended up spending 1800$ on a DIY ramp 
Though I have a [censored][censored][censored][censored]load of plants.


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

Satellite won't reach that deep unless you use multiple units. Even then, the PAR at depth will be questionable at best, and the coverage will be spotty.

If you're not looking to spend 400 on LED, your best option is T5HO.

You can get a single 36 inch horticulture fixture with reflector for 30-40.

Catalina made me 2 three bulb 36 inch fixture with individual reflectors for cheap, I bought two.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Trhenning said:


> Hi all,
> 
> :help:
> 
> ...


Two of these would work fine..
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Freshwater-Plant-p/56426p.htm


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Two of these would work fine..
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Freshwater-Plant-p/56426p.htm


is that what you use, just wondering cause I am about to do a 30" low light tank, though mine is 24" wide


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mopani said:


> is that what you use, just wondering cause I am about to do a 30" low light tank, though mine is 24" wide


Actually I build my own... but the recommendation was for budget conscious. And w/ some skill and courage they can be turned into some "fun" lighting..and can be easily repaired if the circuit board isn't damaged..
If one wants to spend hundteds of dollars, I'd recommend something else completely. Consider it the T5 "replacement" LED.
Same "structure" static lighting and fairly high output.

I do own a tiny Finnex that I use (the one w/ the red LED's)...

Matter of fact now you gave me an idea..


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Actually I build my own... but the recommendation was for budget conscious. And w/ some skill and courage they can be turned into some "fun" lighting..and can be easily repaired if the circuit board isn't damaged..
> If one wants to spend hundteds of dollars, I'd recommend something else completely. Consider it the T5 "replacement" LED.
> Same "structure" static lighting and fairly high output.
> 
> ...


so you built yours, as in build my led or you actually built it, i have a thread on lighting a 225, if you want to give me some more knowledge cause at the moment I am just lighting a 125


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mopani;6652929 said:


> or you actually built it, i have a thread on lighting a 225, if you want to give me some more knowledge cause at the moment I am just lighting a 125


Yes I built it.. Well actually a couple as I refined what I liked/worked..
none of them were for big tanks but the concepts the same.

first things to decide is what you want it to do. Then what you want it to look like, then how much do you want to spend..

current big LEd lights are approaching DIY costs and w/ WiFi ect are exceeding it a bit, unless you really do it from scratch. i.e build controllers and program..


Only 2 years(or so) ago you would be hard pressed to find a 3-4 channel controllable LED high output light for under $1000 and then not even really tailored for FW.....


fun time.


----------



## Trhenning (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

This is what I use:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-SnakesEyes-Freshwater-Plant-p/57727p.htm

PAR is about 80-90 at the center bottom area, water depth is 22-23".


----------

